# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NASH May 14th Meeting!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Louis et al of NASH(Nature Aquarium Society of Houston)will be hosting a meeting this coming Saturday of May 14th. Location? Where else but the awesome gallery of ADG(Aquarium Design Group) Many thanks to Jeff and Mike Senske to let us hold our meeting there. For those of you who don't know who they are, they are the owner of ADG, which designs and set up tanks of all kinds for people. Even if you are not yet a NASH member you are still welcome to check the place out. It will just blow you away.

*****Disclaimer







lane ticket or automobile gas not paid for those who live outside of Houston

See you all there


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> Disclaimerlane ticket or automobile gas not paid for those who live outside of Houston


oh, come on paul 

if only i lived a couple hundred miles closer


----------

